# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Նուդիզմ, նատուրալիզմ ու էկսհիբիցիոնիզմ

## Ռուֆուս

Մի բան հիշեցի, մի քանի տարի առաջ էր: Ռավեննայում լողափում փռված էինք, ես ու Դավիդը՝ հոնգ-կոնգցի կուրսեցիս: Մի քանի շիշ գարեջուր էինք խմել, մի քիչ էլ ուռել, մեկ էլ Դավիդը շուռ եկավ, թե.
- Մի բան էի ուզում քեզ հարցնել: Մի բան կա, որ կյանքում մինչև հիմա չեմ փորձել ու ուզում եմ փորձել: Իտալիայում լիքը նուդիստական լողափներ կան, արի միասին գնանք, մենակ ամաչում եմ:
Ես էլ առանց մտածելու, ասացի «գնանք», բայց էն հույսով, որ հաջորդ օրը կօյաղանա ու կմոռանա դրա մասին:

Էն էլ օյաղանալուց հետո պարզվեց, որ ինքը լավ էլ լուրջ էր, նույնիսկ նախքան ինձ հարցնելը դրել լավ research էր արել, թե մոտակայքում ինչ նուդիստական լողափներ կան ու որը ինչ review ունի: Սկսեցի Դավիդին համոզել, որ միգուցե չարժի, չգիտես ովքեր են էնտեղ գնում, կարող ա գնանք, պարզվի մենակ տատի պապիներ են, լավ գոնե EuroTrip-ը չես տեսե՞լ: Մի խոսքով մեր նուդիստական լողափ գնալը չստացվեց, հետո չգիտեմ, ինքը մենակով ռիսկ արե՞ց գնալ, թե չէ, բայց հիմա ափսոսում եմ, որ չգնացի: Մարդ ես էլի, ով էր ինձ էնտեղ ճանաչելու, մի երկու բան էլ ավել կտեսնեինք, կիմանայինք  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով ի՞նչ եք կարծում նուդիզմի մասին: Երբևէ այցելե՞լ եք նուդիստական լողափ կամ համայնք, կայցելեի՞ք, թե չէ:

Իսկ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը սեփական մերկ մարմինը ուրիշներին ի ցույց դնելն է: Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում նաև սրան: 

Մի խոսքով, հանվեք ու սկսենք քննարկելը  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Chuk (29.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը սեփական մերկ մարմինը ուրիշներին ի ցույց դնելն է: Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում նաև սրան:


Սեռական հաճույք ստանալու նպատակով  :Jpit:

----------

Glen (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եթե իմանամ՝ ադեկվատ մարդիկ են, նուդիստական լողափի մեջ ի՞նչ կա որ   :Dntknw: 

Կարծում եմ՝ կարելի է, գուցե մի օր կփորձեմ էլ։ Ինձ համար տարբերություն առանձնապես չկա՝ սեփական տանս լողավազանի մո՞տ եմ մերկ արևային լոգանք ընդունել, թե՞ լողափին, ուր բոլորը հավասարապես մերկ են։

----------


## Chuk

Մեր մեջ ասած կուզեի էդքան ազատ լինել, բայց հաստատ կամաչեմ:

----------

Progart (02.06.2017), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

մի անգամ կարելի ա գնալ, փորձած լինելու համարԴԴ բայց ընդհանուր ինձ դուր չի գալիս մերկ մարդկանց բազմություն, ոչ էլ մերկանալ բազմության առաջ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եթե իմանամ՝ ադեկվատ մարդիկ են, նուդիստական լողափի մեջ ի՞նչ կա որ  
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ կարելի է, գուցե մի օր կփորձեմ էլ։ Ինձ համար տարբերություն առանձնապես չկա՝ սեփական տանս լողավազանի մո՞տ եմ մերկ արևային լոգանք ընդունել, թե՞ լողափին, ուր բոլորը հավասարապես մերկ են։


Լիլ ջան, հենց էդ ադեկվատության խնդիրն էր ինձ ամենաշատը անհանգստացնում: Ռեվյուները ուսումնասիրեցի, պարզվեց լողափներից մի քանիսը օգտագործում են գեյերը՝ տեղում զուգընկեր ճարելու ու հենց լողափի մոտակայքում սեքսով զբաղվելու համար: Մյուս տեղերում բողոքում էին, որ կանայք գրեթե չկան ու հիմնականում տարիքով տղամարդիկ են գալիս՝ մերկ կանանց տեսնելու ակնկալիքով: Ու ամենաշատը բողոքում էին նրանից, որ նուդիստական լողափերին մոտ լիքը մարդիկ են հավաքվում, ովքեր հեռադիտակներով ուսումնասիրում են մերկ մարդկանց, ձեռի հետ իրենք իրենց բավարարելով, ֆոտոներ ու վիդեոներ են անում:

Եթե իմանայի, որ սեռային բալանսը պահպանված է, քիչ թե շատ ադեկվատ մարդիկ են, ովքեր մենակ զուգընկերներ փնտրելու նպատակով չեն գնում, միգուցե ես էլ մի անգամ փորձեի:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), CactuSoul (29.03.2016), Cassiopeia (29.03.2016), Lion (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի խոսքով, հանվեք ու սկսենք քննարկելը


Հանվեք ու առաջացեք  :Jpit: 

Նուդիզմին նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը լողափի մասին է։ Այսինքն էնպես չի, որ սովորական, քեզ համար փողոցով քայլես, մեկ էլ մեկը մորեմերկ դիմացդ հայտնվի։ Եթե սեփական որոշմամբ գնացել ես որոշակի վայր, որտեղ բոլորը մերկ են, դա ուրիշ բան, նորմալ է։

Այ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը միանշանակ վատ է, քանի որ ուրիշների հաշվին ես անում։ Էս էն դեպքը չի, որ «մարդ իրավունք ունի անել ինչ ուզում ա, բլա֊բլա֊բլա․․․»։ Չէ, չունի իրավունք։ Քանի որ մեկի իրավունքները վերջանում են այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում են ուրիշ մեկինը։
Մինչև հիմա գրեթե կատաղությամբ եմ հիշում համալսարանի դիմաց մեքենան կայանող ու մեքենայի միջից անցնող֊դարձող աղջիկներից «գրիչ ուզող» երևույթին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի անգամ կարելի ա գնալ, փորձած լինելու համարԴԴ բայց ընդհանուր ինձ դուր չի գալիս մերկ մարդկանց բազմություն, ոչ էլ մերկանալ բազմության առաջ:


Ինչ-որ մեկը կողքի թեմաներում արխային մերկանում էր սաղի առաջ` անկախ սեռից:  :Think:

----------

Մանուլ (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ-որ մեկը կողքի թեմաներում արխային մերկանում էր սաղի առաջ` անկախ սեռից:


Բյոււր, ես էնտեղ ամբողջ պրոցեսը մանրամասն նկարագրել եմ, գնա վերընթերցի, տես որքան տարբեր բաներ են

բայց ճիշտն ասած, երբ էս աստիճան չեն լսում, թե դու ինչ ես ասում ու իրար հետ կապ չունեցողբաները կապում են իրար, մարդ փոծմանում ա,  որ քննարկման ա մասնակցել, անկեղծ, որովհետև չհամաձայնելն այլ բան ա, բայց գրածդ անհնարոիներոն սխալ մենկնաբանելը՝ այլ

----------

CactuSoul (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն արևելյան Գերմանիայում նուդիզմը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Էդ էլ երևի ժողովրդի բողոքի ձևն ա էղել կոմունիստներին, չգիտեմ: Բայց էնտեղ մեծացած էրեխեքը ցանկացած մարդու առաջ մերկանալու խնդիր ընդհանրապես չունեն: Ու մինչև հիմա էլ արևելյան Գերմանիայում կան նուդիստական լողափներ, բայց միշտ մեծ գրություն կա, որ դա նուդիստական ա, որ պատահաբար չհայտնվես էնտեղ: Որ Պոտսդամում էի ապրում, լճափ գնալիս էդպես էր: Մենք գնում էինք ոչ նուդիստականը, բայց նուդիստներին ջրի մեջ հանդիպում էինք: Մի աղջիկ էլ կար Քենիայից, ասում ա, որ իրանց ամբիոնով պատրաստվում էին գնալ էդ լողափը: Պրոֆեսոր-ասպիրանտ-բան, սաղ տկլոր մի տեղում: Ջոկու՞մ եք: Էլ չիմացա՝ էդ աղջիկը գնաց, թե չէ: Սենց նմանատիպ երևույթ էլ մի հոլանդացի ընկերուհիս Ֆինլանդիայից էր պատմում, որ սաղ ամբիոնով վեր էին կացել, գնացել սաունա: Էնտեղ պարտադիր ա տկլոր լինելը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ, ես չէի գնա նուդիստական լողափ, ոչ էլ սաունա, որտեղ բոլորը հանվում են: Տո ես սկի բիկինի չեմ հագնում: Քողը էրեսիս գցած եմ գնում լողափ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյոււր, ես էնտեղ ամբողջ պրոցեսը մանրամասն նկարագրել եմ, գնա վերընթերցի, տես որքան տարբեր բաներ են
> 
> բայց ճիշտն ասած, երբ էս աստիճան չեն լսում, թե դու ինչ ես ասում ու իրար հետ կապ չունեցողբաները կապում են իրար, մարդ փոծմանում ա,  որ քննարկման ա մասնակցել, անկեղծ, որովհետև չհամաձայնելն այլ բան ա, բայց գրածդ անհնարոիներոն սխալ մենկնաբանելը՝ այլ


Նույն անծանոթ մարդկանց առաջ հանվելը չի՞ անկախ սեռից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ուրեմն արևելյան Գերմանիայում նուդիզմը շատ տարածված երևույթ ա: Էդ էլ երևի ժողովրդի բողոքի ձևն ա էղել կոմունիստներին, չգիտեմ: Բայց էնտեղ մեծացած էրեխեքը ցանկացած մարդու առաջ մերկանալու խնդիր ընդհանրապես չունեն: Ու մինչև հիմա էլ արևելյան Գերմանիայում կան նուդիստական լողափներ, բայց միշտ մեծ գրություն կա, որ դա նուդիստական ա, որ պատահաբար չհայտնվես էնտեղ: Որ Պոտսդամում էի ապրում, լճափ գնալիս էդպես էր: Մենք գնում էինք ոչ նուդիստականը, բայց նուդիստներին ջրի մեջ հանդիպում էինք: Մի աղջիկ էլ կար Քենիայից, ասում ա, որ իրանց ամբիոնով պատրաստվում էին գնալ էդ լողափը: Պրոֆեսոր-ասպիրանտ-բան, սաղ տկլոր մի տեղում: Ջոկու՞մ եք: Էլ չիմացա՝ էդ աղջիկը գնաց, թե չէ: Սենց նմանատիպ երևույթ էլ մի հոլանդացի ընկերուհիս Ֆինլանդիայից էր պատմում, որ սաղ ամբիոնով վեր էին կացել, գնացել սաունա: Էնտեղ պարտադիր ա տկլոր լինելը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ, ես չէի գնա նուդիստական լողափ, ոչ էլ սաունա, որտեղ բոլորը հանվում են: Տո ես սկի բիկինի չեմ հագնում: Քողը էրեսիս գցած եմ գնում լողափ:


Հա էդ արևելյան Գերմանիայի նուդիզմի մասին էլի էի լսել, նույնիսկ ասում էին Գերմանիայի վերամիավորումից հետո արևմտագերմանացիներից շատերի համար դա մեծ շոկ էր:

----------


## Վիշապ

ԱՄՆ-ում, մասնավորապես Հավայան կզղիների որոշ լողափներում մերկ մարդկանց կարելի է տեսնել, բայց  ինձ թվում է, մենակ իմ նման չտեսներն են, որ հազիվ կարողանում են հրճվանքը զսպել, իսկ մնացած ամերկացիք՝ ոնց որ ասեքսուալ ռոբոտներ կամ դրոններ լինեն :Ճ Իսկ իմ նման չտես-գյոռմամիշները կարելի է ասել բացառություն են :Ճ
Ինձ թվում է, մասնավորապես ամերիկացի նուդիստների մոտիվացիան ոչ թե ինտիմն ու սեքսուալությունն են, այլ զուտ ազատությունը, ասենք կայֆ է տալիս բնության մեջ լրիվ տկլոր ֆռֆռալը ու շատ դեպքերում տեսել եմ մարդիկ ընտանիքով, երեխաների հետ մերկ վազվում են: Մի քիչ որ շատ ես տեսնում, աչքդ սովորում է՝ հանգստանում ես, ես էլ կուզեի մեկ մեկ տկլոր քարշ գալ լողափներում, բայց դեռ ամաչում եմ: 
Երևույթը ինձ համար դրական է, ես մարդկային մերկ մարմիններ տեսնել սիրում եմ :Ճ
Նուդիստների հեծանիվներով շքերթը Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյում ահագին դիտարժան բան է, ես քյավթառ տարիքիս այնպես եմ հրճվում, ոնց որ հրճվում էի փոքր ժամանակ մայիսի 9-ին հրապարակով անցնող տանկերն ու զենիթային հրթիռները տեսնելիս :Ճ

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), John (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (29.03.2016), Գաղթական (03.09.2016), Ձայնալար (30.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2016), Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ակումբը սեքսիացել ա... թե՞ ես եմ մոռացել...

----------

Lion (30.03.2016), Ձայնալար (30.03.2016), Վահե-91 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ակումբը սեքսիացել ա... թե՞ ես եմ մոռացել...


Մեֆ չես ջոկու՞մ, հայերիս մոտ սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն է սկսվել՝ 70-ականների հիպպիական շարժման պես: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ մենք միանգամից քաղաքակիրթ ու ժամանակակից ձևերի ենք անցնում՝ սվինգ, տրանսների համար հարմարեցված զուգարաններ ու հանդերձարաններ, ամոթույքները խաղողի վազերով ծածկած արևի լոգանք Սևանա ավազանում…

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ չես ջոկու՞մ, հայերիս մոտ սեքսուալ հեղափոխություն է սկսվել՝ 70-ականների հիպպիական շարժման պես: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ մենք միանգամից քաղաքակիրթ ու ժամանակակից ձևերի ենք անցնում՝ սվինգ, տրանսների համար հարմարեցված զուգարաններ ու հանդերձարաններ, ամոթույքները խաղողի վազերով ծածկած արևի լոգանք Սևանա ավազանում…


Վիշ, գարուն ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, գարուն ...


Մեֆ ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ անցած տարվա գարնանը սենց հորդառատ էրոտիկ քննարկումներ գնային ․․․
Թող հանգիստ հեղափոխություն անենք, մի խանգարի ։Ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (30.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ անցած տարվա գարնանը սենց հորդառատ էրոտիկ քննարկումներ գնային ․․․
> Թող հանգիստ հեղափոխություն անենք, մի խանգարի ։Ճ


ուզում եմ օգնել֏֏֏, սեռական հեղափոխություն անել... ես էլ իմ լուման ներդնեմ էս ազգային հայապահպան գործում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նուդիզմն էլ էկսհիբիցիոնիզմն էլ իմ ճաշակով չեն։ Նուդիստական լողափներում չեմ եղել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, բայց սովորական լողափերում շատ են հանդիպում ծիծիկները բաց կանայք, ու մեկ էլ առանց ամաչելու պուպուլ-նունուշ (արա բայց էս նունուշը ոնց եմ սիրել) արագ բացող փագող, իբր արագ փոխվողները։ Հիմնականում գերմանացիներ, ու գերմանացիներից պլեճ արած ռուսներ, որոնք գերմանացիներին 45 թվին, ոնց որ պապս էր ասում, սիկտվինգ արեցին։ Ասեմ, ծիծիկ էլ կա, ծիծիկ էլ ․․․ ամեն ծիծիկ պետք չի լողափում բացել․ մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ եմ տեսնում, սաղ մանկությունս փչանում ա։  

Ասածս ինչ ա, ինձ դուր ա գալիս մարդը հագուստով։ Ու հատկապես եթե հագ ու կապը ճաշակով ա, պարզ ու գեղեցիկ, իրան սազող։ Հագ ու կապը մշակույթ ա, պատմություն ա, արվեստ ա։ Տկլոր մարդը, էն էլ սաղի աչքի առաջ, ոչ մի բան ա, պռոստը տկոլ մարդ ա, ոնց բնությունը իրան ստեղծել ա, իսկ բնություն բոլորին Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չի ստեղծել։

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Անվերնագիր (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նուդիզմն էլ էկսհիբիցիոնիզմն էլ իմ ճաշակով չեն։ Նուդիստական լողափներում չեմ եղել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, բայց սովորական լողափերում շատ են հանդիպում ծիծիկները բաց կանայք, ու մեկ էլ առանց ամաչելու պուպուլ-նունուշ (արա բայց էս նունուշը ոնց եմ սիրել) արագ բացող փագող, իբր արագ փոխվողները։ Հիմնականում գերմանացիներ, ու գերմանացիներից պլեճ արած ռուսներ, որոնք գերմանացիներին 45 թվին, ոնց որ պապս էր ասում, սիկտվինգ արեցին։ Ասեմ, ծիծիկ էլ կա, ծիծիկ էլ ․․․ ամեն ծիծիկ պետք չի լողափում բացել․ մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ եմ տեսնում, սաղ մանկությունս փչանում ա։  
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, ինձ դուր ա գալիս մարդը հագուստով։ Ու հատկապես եթե հագ ու կապը ճաշակով ա, պարզ ու գեղեցիկ, իրան սազող։ Հագ ու կապը մշակույթ ա, պատմություն ա, արվեստ ա։ Տկլոր մարդը, էն էլ սաղի աչքի առաջ, ոչ մի բան ա, պռոստը տկոլ մարդ ա, ոնց բնությունը իրան ստեղծել ա, իսկ բնություն բոլորին Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չի ստեղծել։


Տրիբուն ջան, բայց պե՞տք է՝ սաղն Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե լինեն։ Մարդը որ իր մարմինը սիրում է, ահագին լավ բան է։ 

Քաղաքում տկլոր ֆռֆռալն իմ ճաշակով էլ չի, բայց եթե նուդիստական լողափում լինեմ, պետք էլ չի լինի, թե ում համար իմ մարմնի էս կամ էն մասը մանկության փչացում կարող է լինի  :Jpit: 

Որովհետև էդ լողափում ես ինձ համար եմ, ոչ թե մարմինս ուրիշներին ցուցադրելու կամ ուրիշներինն ուսումնասիրելու։ Սևանում էլ, ի դեպ, ուրիշի մարմնին կնայեմ մենակ եթե խալաթով կամ երկար շալվարով մտել է ջուրը  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, բայց պե՞տք է՝ սաղն Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե լինեն։ Մարդը որ իր մարմինը սիրում է, ահագին լավ բան է։ 
> 
> Քաղաքում տկլոր ֆռֆռալն իմ ճաշակով էլ չի, բայց եթե նուդիստական լողափում լինեմ, պետք էլ չի լինի, թե ում համար իմ մարմնի էս կամ էն մասը մանկության փչացում կարող է լինի 
> 
> Որովհետև էդ լողափում ես ինձ համար եմ, ոչ թե մարմինս ուրիշներին ցուցադրելու կամ ուրիշներինն ուսումնասիրելու։ Սևանում էլ, ի դեպ, ուրիշի մարմնին կնայեմ մենակ եթե խալաթով կամ երկար շալվարով մտել է ջուրը


Չէ, հեչ պետք չի, որ սաղ Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե լիեն, բայց էսթետիկան դեռ չեղյալ չի հայտարարվել։ Ու մարդը թող էլի իր մարմինը սիրի, բայց թող իրա սիրած ամեն բանը ուրիշների աչքը չմտցնի, քանի որ կարող ա ուրիշները չեն սիրում։ 

Այ դրա համար էլ կան նուդիստական լողափեր, որտեղ գնում են նրանք, ովքեր համ սիրում են իրանց մարմիննեը ցուցադրել, համ էլ ուրիշների ցուցադրածը դիտել։ Կամ մարդ կա, կարող ա դրան նայում ա գլոբալ ազատության կոնտեքսում, ու ասենք մինչև իրիկնամուտի արևի շողերը ուղղակիորեն ոռին չեն կպնում, իրան ազատ չի զգում։ Ես ինձ առանց էտ շողերի հետ անմիջական շփման էլ եմ ազատ զգում։

----------

John (30.03.2016), Ձայնալար (30.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Վաղուց է մտածում եմ սրան մասնակցել։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, Երևանում չկազմակերպենք։

----------


## ivy

> Վաղուց է մտածում եմ սրան մասնակցել։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, Երևանում չկազմակերպենք։


Լրիվ տկլոր վիճակում հեծանիվ քշելը պիտի որ ահագին հակահիգիենիկ լինի ու որոոշ տեղերն էլ ցավացնի, ում ա դա պետք:

----------

Արշակ (11.12.2016), Մուշու (11.12.2016)

----------


## John



----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Վաղուց է մտածում եմ սրան մասնակցել։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, Երևանում չկազմակերպենք։


խի՞ մարզերում չեք կազմակերպում որ, խի՞ պիտի Վարդենիսիցին տկլոր հեծանվորդ չտեսնի , իսկ Երևանցին տեսնի:

----------

ivy (11.12.2016), Արևածագ (11.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լրիվ տկլոր վիճակում հեծանիվ քշելը պիտի որ ահագին հակահիգիենիկ լինի ու որոոշ տեղերն էլ ցավացնի, ում ա դա պետք:


Ներքնազգեստը (կամ մի երկուսը) հագցնում ես հեծանվի նստարանին, ու ամեն ինչ դառնում է հիգիենիկ, և նույնքան հարմարավետ ինչքան եթե ներքնազգեստը հագդ լիներ։ Կյանքը միայն հարմար ու հիգիենիկ դրվագներից չի բախկացած։ Ապրե՜լ է պետք։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 


Էս կինը ասում ա՝ սրանք առանց սաղավարտ իրենց գլուխները ուտելու են...

----------

boooooooom (11.12.2016), Progart (02.06.2017), Աթեիստ (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016), Տրիբուն (11.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> խի՞ մարզերում չեք կազմակերպում որ, խի՞ պիտի Վարդենիսիցին տկլոր հեծանվորդ չտեսնի , իսկ Երևանցին տեսնի:


Վարդենիս չգիտեմ կձգենք թե չէ, բայց Երևանից Քյավառ հանգիստ մերկ հեծանվավազք կարելի է կազմակերպել։ Քյավարից ակումբցի կար չէ՞, ոնց որ էս վերջերս կանչում էր իրենց մոտ...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վաղուց է մտածում եմ սրան մասնակցել։ Ի՞նչ եք ասում, Երևանում չկազմակերպենք։


Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես Հայաստանում եղել 

Отправлено с моего D6502 через Tapatalk

----------


## boooooooom

Արեք մի առաջ ընգեք, կարելի ա նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթներից սկսել: Տեղ ճարեք: Ու երևի որոշակի կանոներ են պետք մշակել  :LOL:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Արեք մի առաջ ընգեք, կարելի ա նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթներից սկսել: Տեղ ճարեք: Ու երևի որոշակի կանոներ են պետք մշակել


Առաջին կանոնը նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթների՝
Ոչ մեկին չասել նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթների մասին
Երկրորդ կանոնը՝
Ոչ մեկի երբեք չասել նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթների մասին

----------

boooooooom (11.12.2016), Freeman (11.12.2016), John (11.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Յոհաննես (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Նիկեա (11.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

Սկզբից կարգին քննարկում էր գնում, նորմալ զա ի պռոծիվ կարծիքներ կան, էս պահին մի քանի գրառում թեման փչացրեցին: Ասենք տկլոր եծանվարշավը նուդիզմի հետ կապ չունի, երևի ավելի շատ Ռուֆուսի ասած 2-րդ տերմինն ա իշացնում: Ինչքանով եք համոզված, որ ճանապարհին հանդիպած երեխա, պատանի, դեռահաս, կին, տղամարդիկ վատ չեն զգա ու չասեմ, որ հնարավոր ա ոստիկաններն էլ բռնեն ու տանեն, եթե սամասուդ չանեն ճանապարհի տղամարդիկ: 

Իսկ նուդիզմը, եթե նենց վայրում է, որտեղ ոչ ոք դեմ չի երևույթին, ես նորմալ եմ դիտարկում: Ասեմ ավելին, հաստատ մենակ ապրող լիքը մարդ տանը տկլոր սիրում ա ֆռֆռա, որովհետև մարմինն էլ ա ուզում շնչի: Ես էլ ամաչկոտության պատճառով չեմ գնում լողավազան, որովհետև հանդերձարանը օբշիյա ու ընդեղ չանվելու ձև չկա: Բայց եթե հայտնվեմ մի տեղ՝ անտառ, դաշտ, ջունգլի և այլն, որ համոզված եմ՝ էէլ մարդ չկա, ձև էլ չի հեռվից տեսնեն, հաստատ բնությունը ողջ մարմնովս զգալու պահը բաց չեմ թողնի:

----------

Արշակ (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արեք մի առաջ ընգեք, կարելի ա նուդիստայան փոքրիկ երեկույթներից սկսել: Տեղ ճարեք: Ու երևի որոշակի կանոներ են պետք մշակել


Ինչ կանոն էլ ուզում ես մշակի, սենց փոքրիկ երեկույթները կվերածվեն մեծ գիշերվա, իր բոլոր փոքր ու մեծ հետևանքներով։ Համ էլ բնական մարմնի բնական մերկությունը բնական լույսի տակ ավելի լավ է նայվում։ Այնպես որ ես կողմնակից եմ դրսի ցերեկային հավաքույթների, ու ինչքան ակտիվ, այնքան լավ՝ մերկարշավ, մերկավազք, մերկալող, մերկաքոչարի...  :Jagi:  (ինտիմ նե պրեդլագատծ)։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սկզբից կարգին քննարկում էր գնում, նորմալ զա ի պռոծիվ կարծիքներ կան, էս պահին մի քանի գրառում թեման փչացրեցին: Ասենք տկլոր եծանվարշավը նուդիզմի հետ կապ չունի, երևի ավելի շատ Ռուֆուսի ասած 2-րդ տերմինն ա իշացնում: Ինչքանով եք համոզված, որ ճանապարհին հանդիպած երեխա, պատանի, դեռահաս, կին, տղամարդիկ վատ չեն զգա ու չասեմ, որ հնարավոր ա ոստիկաններն էլ բռնեն ու տանեն, եթե սամասուդ չանեն ճանապարհի տղամարդիկ: 
> 
> Իսկ նուդիզմը, եթե նենց վայրում է, որտեղ ոչ ոք դեմ չի երևույթին, ես նորմալ եմ դիտարկում: Ասեմ ավելին, հաստատ մենակ ապրող լիքը մարդ տանը տկլոր սիրում ա ֆռֆռա, որովհետև մարմինն էլ ա ուզում շնչի: Ես էլ ամաչկոտության պատճառով չեմ գնում լողավազան, որովհետև հանդերձարանը օբշիյա ու ընդեղ չանվելու ձև չկա: Բայց եթե հայտնվեմ մի տեղ՝ անտառ, դաշտ, ջունգլի և այլն, որ համոզված եմ՝ էէլ մարդ չկա, ձև էլ չի հեռվից տեսնեն, հաստատ բնությունը ողջ մարմնովս զգալու պահը բաց չեմ թողնի:


Լավ էլ կապ ունի։ Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարիք ունեն մերկ լինելու, հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում դա անել կազմակերպված ձևով։ Հեծանիվները այդ ամենը ավելի արագացնում են, ի տարբերություն օրինակ փրայդ երթաքայլերի։ Ու այս ամենը լավ նախորոք կազմակերպված է լինում, ոստիկանությունը տեղեկացվում է, հայտարարություններ են փակցվում։ Ով մերկ մարմին տեսնելուց ուշաթափ է լինում կամ քարանձավային դարի բռնության կարիք է ապրում, կարող է մի կես ժամով այդ գոտուց հեռու մնալ։ Տարին մի կես ժամ էլ թող իր ազատությունը սահմանափակվի, ի հակադրություն նրանց, ովքեր տարին 365 օր ստիպված են հանրային կանոններով հաք-ու-կապ երևալ։

----------


## Apsara

> Լավ էլ կապ ունի։ Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարիք ունեն մերկ լինելու, հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում դա անել կազմակերպված ձևով։ Հեծանիվները այդ ամենը ավելի արագացնում են, ի տարբերություն օրինակ փրայդ երթաքայլերի։ Ու այս ամենը լավ նախորոք կազմակերպված է լինում, ոստիկանությունը տեղեկացվում է, հայտարարություններ են փակցվում։ Ով մերկ մարմին տեսնելուց ուշաթափ է լինում կամ քարանձավային դարի բռնության կարիք է ապրում, կարող է մի կես ժամով այդ գոտուց հեռու մնալ։ Տարին մի կես ժամ էլ թող իր ազատությունը սահմանափակվի, ի հակադրություն նրանց, ովքեր տարին 365 օր ստիպված են հանրային կանոններով հաք-ու-կապ երևալ։


վստահ չեմ, բայց կարծեմ օրենքով արգելված է հասարակական վայրերում մերկ երևալը, դժվար ոստիկանությունը թույլ տա կամ ուղեկցի: Ինձ թվում ա Հայաստանում կազմակերպվող բան չի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> վստահ չեմ, բայց կարծեմ օրենքով արգելված է հասարակական վայրերում մերկ երևալը, դժվար ոստիկանությունը թույլ տա կամ ուղեկցի: Ինձ թվում ա Հայաստանում կազմակերպվող բան չի:


Ոստիկանությունից ոչ թե թույլատվություն է հայցվում, այլ իրենք ուղղակի տեղեկացվում են սրա մասին։ Իհարկե ձերբակալվելու հնարավորություն էլ կա, բայց դե «քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը» միշտ էլ հղի է այդ վտանգով։ Իսկ այդ օրենքը հաստատ արժանի է նրան, որ իրեն չհնազանդվեն գոնե տարին մի կես ժամով, չնայած իհարկե դա չէ սկզբնապատճառը նատուրիզմի։

----------


## boooooooom

> Ինչ կանոն էլ ուզում ես մշակի, սենց փոքրիկ երեկույթները կվերածվեն մեծ գիշերվա, իր բոլոր փոքր ու մեծ հետևանքներով։ Համ էլ բնական մարմնի բնական մերկությունը բնական լույսի տակ ավելի լավ է նայվում։ Այնպես որ ես կողմնակից եմ դրսի ցերեկային հավաքույթների, ու ինչքան ակտիվ, այնքան լավ՝ մերկարշավ, մերկավազք, մերկալող, մերկաքոչարի...  (ինտիմ նե պրեդլագատծ)։


Է հա, սենց երթից հետո էլ ոստիկաններն են մասնակիցներին "շինելու", հետո քուչի լավ տղերքը, հետո, որ մի օր ոտդ ընկնի նենց տեղ, որտեղ էս արածիդ մասին քսիֆ կգա` ընդմիշտ "կշինեն"... Ավելի լավ չի մի առանձին բնակարանում հավաքվել, տկլոր ֆռֆռալ, վերջում էլ իրար շինել ու ծիխո միռնո պո դամամ ... :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ասենք ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սեփական եսը ֆորումում հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակներով թաքցնել փորձողը (ինչը բնականաբար թույլատրելի է) մասնակցի մերկ հեծանվարշավի՝ Հայաստանում:

Ժող ջան, հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման ընդհանուր երևույթների քննարկման համար էր, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ միջոցառման, որն, ի դեպ, հիպոթետիկ է ու նման բանի մտադրություն չկա:

Փորձենք հնարավորինս մնալ թեմայի շրջանակում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Մեզ մոտ՝ Մյունխենում, ամառները ահագին տկլոր մարդ կտեսնես: Հենց օրերը տաքանում են, այգիներում և հատկապես Անգլիական այգում լիքը մերկ մարդիկ են հայտնվում, նկատի ունեմ՝ լրիվ-լրիվ մերկ: Ու էնպես չի, որ ուղղակի պառկում են իրենց համար, չէ, հանգիստ ֆռֆռում են: Պապաս որ էստեղ էր անցյալ տարի, մոտը բառացիորեն շոկ էր էդ տեսարանից:
Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ էլ էդ տեսարանը շատ հաճելի չի թվում, բայց դե վերջին հաշվով իրենց գործն է: Ուզում են, թող տկլոր լինեն, ինձ ինչ: 
Կոնկրետ ինքս նուդիստական ցանկություններ ոնց որ թե չեմ ունեցել, բայց այ լրիվ մերկ լողալուց չէի հրաժարվի, թեև խոսքը հասարակական լողավազանների մասին չի (հասարակական լողավազաններն ինձ ընդհանրապես տհաճ են), այլ գետում, լճում կամ ծովում: Կարծում եմ, պիտի որ շատ հաճելի լինի:
Իսկ էքսհիբիցիոնիզմը արդեն սեռական վարքի մեջ է մտնում, այսինքն՝ սեռական հաճույքի էլեմենտներ է իր մեջ պարունակում, ինչն իմ կարծիքով նուդիզմին չի վերաբերվում:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասենք ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ սեփական եսը ֆորումում հնարավոր բոլոր տարբերակներով թաքցնել փորձողը (ինչը բնականաբար թույլատրելի է) մասնակցի մերկ հեծանվարշավի՝ Հայաստանում:


Ապեր, դեմքը լրիվ փակ ա լինելու։ Ծիծիկով կամ պուպուլով էլ դժվար ճանաչենք։ Չեմ կարծում որ է՜տ աստիճանի մտերմություն ա Ակումբով մեկ։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կոնկրետ ինքս նուդիստական ցանկություններ ոնց որ թե չեմ ունեցել, բայց այ լրիվ մերկ լողալուց չէի հրաժարվի, թեև խոսքը հասարակական լողավազանների մասին չի (հասարակական լողավազաններն ինձ ընդհանրապես տհաճ են), այլ գետում, լճում կամ ծովում: Կարծում եմ, պիտի որ շատ հաճելի լինի:


խորհուրդ եմ տալիս )))
ինձ որ իրոք մեծ բավականություն պատճառեց Ցյուրիխի լճի փորձը..
ճիշտա իմը նուդիզմ-մուդիզմ չէր..
ուղղակի հետս պլավկի չունեյի, հետն էլ արդեն մութ էր..

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Իմ ջոկելով նուդիզմը մարդիկ վատ են ընդունում ենթադրյալ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստի պատճառով։ Բայց սեքսուալ կոնտեքստը մարդկանց գլխում ա ստեղծվում ու բոլորովին պարտադիր չի որ մերկության դեպքում սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ լինի։ 
Օրինակ, բացի դեմքից մնացած ամեն ինչ ծածկող մուսուլմանական հասարակություններում մազերը բաց կին տեսնելն էլ կարող ա նույնքան պրովոկատիվ ու սեքսուալ գրգռիչ լինի, ինչքան քրիստոնյա միջավայրում փողոցում լրիվ մերկ մարդ տեսնելը։ Նույն ձևով Հայաստանում, եթե փողոցում մարդիկ բիկինիով աղջիկ տեսնեն, լիքը մարդ կգռգռվի ու կհուզվի, բայց ծովափներում էդ էֆեկտը առնվազն նույն մակարդակի չի լինում լողազգեստով մարդ տեսնելուց, որովհետև էդ կոնտեքստում նորմալ ա գրեթե մերկ լինելը ու բոլորը նույն չափով մերկ են։ 
Մյուս կողմից, եթե ինչ–որ մեկը սեքսի վրա տարած ա, ապա ուզում ա մենակ աչքերդ ու քթիդ ծակերը բաց լինեն, կարա նենց ֆանտազիային զոռ տա, որ քո էդ պինդ փաթեթավորումը լրիվ անիմաստ լինի  :LOL: 
Նենց որ ամեն ինչ կոնտեքստից ա կախված ու մարդու գլխում կատարվողից  :Smile:  

Մի խոսքով ես լրիվ հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում նուդիզմին, բայց մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ, եթե որևէ հասարակություն ես մտնում, պիտի հարգես էդ հասարակության կանոնները ու չխանգարես մարդկանց ապրել իրենց ընտրած կանոններով։ Մասնավորապես հասարակական վայրերում հագուստը պարտադիր համարող հասարակության մեջ մերկ հեծանվարշավի մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսնում։ Տենց հեծանվարշավի իմաստը մերկ լինելը չի, այլ մարդկանց պրովոկացնելն ա։ Եթե նույնիսկ նպատակը մերկության նկատմամբ հասարակության ընկալումը փոխելն ա, նման քայլերը մեղմ ասած լավագույն միջոցը չեն։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Տրիբունի «բոլորն Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չեն» դիտարկմանը, էդ տրաբանությամբ, դեմքով էլ բոլորը Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չեն․ հո չէ՞նք ասելու․ «ի՞նչ ես էդ գեշ/կնճռոտ/պզուկոտ դեմքդ բացել ընկել մեյդան․ հլը թափով դիմակ հագիր»։ Բայց մարդիկ հանգիստ են վերաբերվում ուրիշների կնճռոտ ու գեշ դեմքներին։ Էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ պիտի հուզվենք ինչ–որ տատիկի թոշնած ծիծիկը տեսնելուց  :Smile:  Տարբերությունը ընդամենը տվյալ հասարակության ընկալումն ա մերկության նկատմամբ։

----------

Apsara (13.12.2016), boooooooom (12.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Chuk (13.12.2016), ivy (12.12.2016), John (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Արէա (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.12.2016), Տրիբուն (12.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, էս թեմայով մի երկու դեպք պատմեմ․ 
մի անգամ, ինչ–որ տեղ Եվրոպայում ընկերոջս հյուր էի գնացել, երեք ընկերներով էինք, ու էն ընկերս, որ մեզ հյուրընկալել ա, ինչ–որ պահի առաջարկում ա որպես հանգստանալու միջոց գնալ շոգեբաղնիք։ 
Բայց ընկերս նախորոք զգուշացնում ա՝ էս երկրում սաունան ընդհանուր ա՝ աղջիկ–տղա նույն սենյակներում են լրիվ տկլոր նստում կամ տարբեր ջրային պրոցեդուրաներ ընդունում։ Մեր էն մյուս ընկերն էլ, թե բա․ «Ի չէ, ես կգռգռվեմ, որ տկլոր աղջիկ տեսնեմ»  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե վերջը գնացինք, ճիշտ ա սկզբում մի քիչ անսովոր էր, բայց քանի որ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ չկար էդ միջավայրում, էդ սաունայի շոգ–կրակին ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ գրգռվել  :Jpit:  մարդա իրա համար սուս–փուս լռված հանգստանում էր  :Smile: 

Մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ (ավելի ճիշտ մի քանի անգամ նույն տեղում) մերկ լողափում եմ լողացել։ Սակավամարդ գյուղական տարածք էր, կողքին էլ մի մեծ ու սիրուն լիճ։ Համայնքը, որտեղ բոլորը–բոլորին ճանաչում են, ուներ իր սեփական լողափը, ուր օտար մարդիկ չեն լինում։ Լողափը երկու մասի էր բաժանված․ սովորական ու մերկ լողափ, որ ով որտեղ իրան լավ ա զգում, էնտեղ էլ իր հանգիստը վայելի։ Մի անգամ նենց ստացվեց, որ շոգ օր էր, բոլ–բոլ քրտնել էինք ու մոտներս էլ լողազգեստ չկար, տենց գնացինք մերկ լողափ։ Ասեմ իմանաք, մերկ լողալը, երբ վրադ անդուր թաց լաթի կտոր չկա փաթաթած, շատ ավելի հաճելի ա  :Wink:  Նենց որ դրանից հետո միայն մերկ լողափ էինք գնում  :Jpit: 
Լողափը շատ քիփլիկ էր ու ոչ բազմամարդ, բայց տարբեր տարիքի մարդիկ կային, ջահել աղջիկներ, տղաներ էլ, որոշ մարդիկ ընտանիքներով՝ կին երեխեքով էին գալիս, իմ հետ էլ իգական սեռի ընկերներ կային։ Սկզբում մի քիչ անսովոր էր ինձ համար, մի քիչ քաշվում էի, բայց երբ բոլորը մերկ էն ու ոչ մեկի պետքը չի ուրիշի մերկությունը, ամեն ինչ նույնն ա լինում ինչ լողազգեստով, բացի նրանից, որ բուն լողալը ավելի հաճելի ա։

----------

Apsara (13.12.2016), CactuSoul (12.12.2016), Chuk (13.12.2016), John (12.12.2016), Quyr Qery (14.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Մուշու (16.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավ էլ կապ ունի։ Այն մարդկանց, ովքեր կարիք ունեն մերկ լինելու, հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում դա անել կազմակերպված ձևով։ Հեծանիվները այդ ամենը ավելի արագացնում են, ի տարբերություն օրինակ փրայդ երթաքայլերի։ Ու այս ամենը լավ նախորոք կազմակերպված է լինում, ոստիկանությունը տեղեկացվում է, հայտարարություններ են փակցվում։ Ով մերկ մարմին տեսնելուց ուշաթափ է լինում կամ քարանձավային դարի բռնության կարիք է ապրում, կարող է մի կես ժամով այդ գոտուց հեռու մնալ։ Տարին մի կես ժամ էլ թող իր ազատությունը սահմանափակվի, ի հակադրություն նրանց, ովքեր տարին 365 օր ստիպված են հանրային կանոններով հաք-ու-կապ երևալ։


Ապեր, էդ մերկ հեծանվարշավը սկիզբ ա առել իբրև բողոքի ձև հեծանվորդների ավտովթարներից տուժելու դեպքեր դեմ։ Իբր նայեք մենք ինչ անպաշտպան ենք։ Հետո Էքսհիբիցիոնիստները եկան ու սաղ ապականեցին, սարքեցին գռեհիկ էշություն  :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Փաստորեն ամենամեծ փորձը Արշակն ունի, իսկ մենք նստած մտածում ենք՝ զա իլի պռոոծիվ: Երևի գրեթե բոլորին դուր կգա, եթե ուղեղում հանգույցներ չլինեն, ինչը իմ դեպքում լիքն ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> էդ տրաբանությամբ, դեմքով էլ բոլորը Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չեն․ հո չէ՞նք ասելու․ «ի՞նչ ես էդ գեշ/կնճռոտ/պզուկոտ դեմքդ բացել ընկել մեյդան․ հլը թափով դիմակ հագիր»։ Բայց մարդիկ հանգիստ են վերաբերվում ուրիշների կնճռոտ ու գեշ դեմքներին։ Էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ պիտի հուզվենք ինչ–որ տատիկի թոշնած ծիծիկը տեսնելուց


Եթե դու չես ընդունում պայմանականությունները, ապա  քո տրամաբանությամբ որ շարժվենք, ուրեմն  քանի որ կարելի է ճանճ/հավ/ոչխար/խոզ սպանել, ապա ինչի՞  պետք ա մարդ սպանելու համար բանտարկել: 
Բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունեն, ու կամ ոչ մեկին չի կարելի սպանել, կամ էլ - չկա բացառություն, բոլորի կենդանեիներին էլ /մարդն էլ մեջը/  նորմալ ա սպանելը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, էդ մերկ հեծանվարշավը սկիզբ ա առել իբրև բողոքի ձև հեծանվորդների ավտովթարներից տուժելու դեպքեր դեմ։ Իբր նայեք մենք ինչ անպաշտպան ենք։ Հետո Էքսհիբիցիոնիստները եկան ու սաղ ապականեցին, սարքեցին գռեհիկ էշություն


Ապեր®, էդ մերկ հեծանվավազքը (WNBR) սկիզբ ա առել իբրև քաղաքական բողոքի ձև (հակապատերազմ, հականավթակախվածություն և այլն), հեծանվորդների անվտանգության ինչպես նաև մարդու մարմնի «հզորության» (և՛ իր մերկ բնականությամ, և՛ որպես փոխադրամիջոցի շարժական ուժ) պրոպագանդան/պաշտպանությունը այդ շարժման ներքո երևան են եկել ավելի ուշ։ Իսկ թե ինչն է գռեհիկ էշություն, երևիթե, ամեն մարդ հասկանում է յուրովի։  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Է հա, սենց երթից հետո էլ ոստիկաններն են մասնակիցներին "շինելու", հետո քուչի լավ տղերքը, հետո, որ մի օր ոտդ ընկնի նենց տեղ, որտեղ էս արածիդ մասին քսիֆ կգա` ընդմիշտ "կշինեն"... Ավելի լավ չի մի առանձին բնակարանում հավաքվել, տկլոր ֆռֆռալ, վերջում էլ իրար շինել ու ծիխո միռնո պո դամամ ...


աաա դե ասի ինտիմ նե պրեդլագատծ էլի՝ ոչ ոստիկանների կողմից, ոչ քուչի լավ տղերքի, ու ոչ քսիֆահասանելի գոտիներում, ոչ էլ առանձին բնակարաններում։ Մարդու մարմինը շատ ավելին է քան տափակ «շինանյութ»։

Էդ անտեր էվոլյուցիան մի քանի միլյոն տարվա մեջ սենց գլուխգործոց է արարել, իր բոլոր էֆեկտ ու դեֆեկտներով, իսկ դուք մենակ ուզում եք շինեք (― ի կա՞կ ծեբյա, ի կուդա՞ ծեբյա։ ― ա մոժետ նե նադո՞։ ― ի չե՞մ էտո տի սկազալ...)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե դու չես ընդունում պայմանականությունները, ապա  քո տրամաբանությամբ որ շարժվենք, ուրեմն  քանի որ կարելի է ճանճ/հավ/ոչխար/խոզ սպանել, ապա ինչի՞  պետք ա մարդ սպանելու համար բանտարկել: 
> Բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունեն, ու կամ ոչ մեկին չի կարելի սպանել, կամ էլ - չկա բացառություն, բոլորի կենդանեիներին էլ /մարդն էլ մեջը/  նորմալ ա սպանելը:


Մի գիրք կա, հեղինակը՝ Գարի Շտեյնգարտ։ Կոչվում է «Աբսուրդիստան»։ Կարծում եմ դուրդ ահագին կգա...

----------

Գաղթական (13.12.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ամեն դեպքում Գալուստ Սահակյանը ողջունում է նուդիստական միջոցառման անցկացումը Վարդենիսում

----------

Quyr Qery (14.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ ջոկելով նուդիզմը մարդիկ վատ են ընդունում ենթադրյալ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստի պատճառով։ Բայց սեքսուալ կոնտեքստը մարդկանց գլխում ա ստեղծվում ու բոլորովին պարտադիր չի որ մերկության դեպքում սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ լինի։ 
> Օրինակ, բացի դեմքից մնացած ամեն ինչ ծածկող մուսուլմանական հասարակություններում մազերը բաց կին տեսնելն էլ կարող ա նույնքան պրովոկատիվ ու սեքսուալ գրգռիչ լինի, ինչքան քրիստոնյա միջավայրում փողոցում լրիվ մերկ մարդ տեսնելը։ Նույն ձևով Հայաստանում, եթե փողոցում մարդիկ բիկինիով աղջիկ տեսնեն, լիքը մարդ կգռգռվի ու կհուզվի, բայց ծովափներում էդ էֆեկտը առնվազն նույն մակարդակի չի լինում լողազգեստով մարդ տեսնելուց, որովհետև էդ կոնտեքստում նորմալ ա գրեթե մերկ լինելը ու բոլորը նույն չափով մերկ են։ 
> Մյուս կողմից, եթե ինչ–որ մեկը սեքսի վրա տարած ա, ապա ուզում ա մենակ աչքերդ ու քթիդ ծակերը բաց լինեն, կարա նենց ֆանտազիային զոռ տա, որ քո էդ պինդ փաթեթավորումը լրիվ անիմաստ լինի 
> Նենց որ ամեն ինչ կոնտեքստից ա կախված ու մարդու գլխում կատարվողից  
> 
> Մի խոսքով ես լրիվ հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում նուդիզմին, բայց մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ, եթե որևէ հասարակություն ես մտնում, պիտի հարգես էդ հասարակության կանոնները ու չխանգարես մարդկանց ապրել իրենց ընտրած կանոններով։ Մասնավորապես հասարակական վայրերում հագուստը պարտադիր համարող հասարակության մեջ մերկ հեծանվարշավի մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսնում։ Տենց հեծանվարշավի իմաստը մերկ լինելը չի, այլ մարդկանց պրովոկացնելն ա։ Եթե նույնիսկ նպատակը մերկության նկատմամբ հասարակության ընկալումը փոխելն ա, նման քայլերը մեղմ ասած լավագույն միջոցը չեն։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Տրիբունի «բոլորն Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չեն» դիտարկմանը, էդ տրաբանությամբ, դեմքով էլ բոլորը Ապոլոն ու Աֆրոդիտե չեն․ հո չէ՞նք ասելու․ «ի՞նչ ես էդ գեշ/կնճռոտ/պզուկոտ դեմքդ բացել ընկել մեյդան․ հլը թափով դիմակ հագիր»։ Բայց մարդիկ հանգիստ են վերաբերվում ուրիշների կնճռոտ ու գեշ դեմքներին։ Էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ պիտի հուզվենք ինչ–որ տատիկի թոշնած ծիծիկը տեսնելուց  Տարբերությունը ընդամենը տվյալ հասարակության ընկալումն ա մերկության նկատմամբ։


Արշ, ընդհանուր ասածներիդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց սենց մի բայց կա, էդ անտերը, մեկը ես, *հագնված*, բայց գեղեցիկ ու գեղեցիկ մարմնով աղջիկ տեսնելուց էլ եմ սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն ունենում: Չեմ ասում գրգռվում եմ, ապարատս ուղղահայաց դիրք ա ընդունում, բայց սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն առաջանում ա: Հիմա ինչքան էլ մերկ մարմիններին աչքդ սովոր լինի, ոնց կարող ա նույն մերկ ծովափում քո պատկերացմամբ գեղեցիկ մարմին ունեցող մերկ աղջկա տեսնելուց մոտդ սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն չառաջանա: Նորից չեմ ասում ապարատդ ուղղահայաց դիրքի բերես, բայց իմ կարծիքով պիտի որոշակիորեն անառողջ լինես, որ էդ հետաքրքրրությունը չառաջանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ, ընդհանուր ասածներիդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց սենց մի բայց կա, էդ անտերը, մեկը ես, *հագնված*, բայց գեղեցիկ ու գեղեցիկ մարմնով աղջիկ տեսնելուց էլ եմ սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն ունենում: Չեմ ասում գրգռվում եմ, ապարատս ուղղահայաց դիրք ա ընդունում, բայց սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն առաջանում ա: Հիմա ինչքան էլ մերկ մարմիններին աչքդ սովոր լինի, ոնց կարող ա նույն մերկ ծովափում քո պատկերացմամբ գեղեցիկ մարմին ունեցող մերկ աղջկա տեսնելուց մոտդ սեքսուալ հետաքրքրություն չառաջանա: Նորից չեմ ասում ապարատդ ուղղահայաց դիրքի բերես, բայց իմ կարծիքով պիտի որոշակիորեն անառողջ լինես, որ էդ հետաքրքրրությունը չառաջանա:


Արտ ջան, ես չեմ ասում, թե նուդիզմը սեքսուալ բնազդները անջատում ա: Չէ, ուղղակի նուդիզմն ինքն իրանով լրացուցիչ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ չի հաղորդում, քանի որ բոլորը մերկ են, էդ մերկությունը նորմալ ա դառնում ու մերկության առիթն էլ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ չունի։ 
Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե «պղտոր» մտքեր ունեցողը չի կարողանալու տենց մտքեր ունենալ  :Jpit:  Բայց ի տարբերություն հագուստով միջավայրի, որտեղ մեկ էլ կարող ա փողոցում մի սիրուն աղջիկ տեսնես ու իր մինի յուբկան լրացուցիչ սեքսուալ ազդակներ տա, որովհետև իր մինի յուբկան ընդհանուրից առանձնանում ա ինչ–որ չափով, ու հաճախ նաև սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ ա պարունակում, նուդիզմի դեպքում էդ լրացուցիչ ազդակները չեն լինում, քանի որ բոլորը մերկ են ու ոչ մեկի մերկությունը ավելին չի մյուսինից  :Smile:  ՈՒ ընտելանալու դեպքում սիրուն աղջկա սիրուն ծիծիկը նույն կերպ ա սեքսուալություն հաղորդում, ոնց իր սիրուն դեմքը  :Smile:  Բայց ոնց դու ասեցիր՝ փողոցում սիրուն աղջիկ տեսնելուց ապարատդ ուղղահայաց դիրք չի ընդունում։ Նույն ձևով կարծում եմ չի ընդունի նուդիստական միջավայրում, եթե կոնկրետ սեքսի թեմա չլինի:
Մի խոսքով, երբ սովորում ես մերկությանը, իրավիճակը նույնն ա դառնում, ոնց հագուստով լինելու դեպքում։ Կենդանիների դեպքում ո՞նց ա․ բոլորը մերկ են, բայց սեքսուալ ակտիվանում են որոշակի կոնտեքստում միայն, ոչ թե ցանկացած պահի երբ հակառակ սեռի առանձնյակ են տեսնում։ ՈՒ չեմ կարծում թե կենդանիներին շորեր հագցնելը կարող ա իրանց սեքսուալ կոնտեքստը պակասացնի  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե դու չես ընդունում պայմանականությունները, ապա  քո տրամաբանությամբ որ շարժվենք, ուրեմն  քանի որ կարելի է ճանճ/հավ/ոչխար/խոզ սպանել, ապա ինչի՞  պետք ա մարդ սպանելու համար բանտարկել: 
> Բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունեն, ու կամ ոչ մեկին չի կարելի սպանել, կամ էլ - չկա բացառություն, բոլորի կենդանեիներին էլ /մարդն էլ մեջը/  նորմալ ա սպանելը:


Հասկանում եմ հարցդ, էդ հարցիդ հստակ պատասխան ունեմ, բայց ավելի լավ ա ստեղ չպատասխանեմ, քանի որ կասկածում եմ, որ թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող ուղղությամբ բուռն քննարկումների առիթ կդառնա։ Եթե ուզես «Թեմայից դուրս․․․․»–ում կարանք քննարկենք։
Ամեն դեպքում կարճ պատասխանեմ․ չէ, քո օրինակի տրամաբանությունը նույնը չի։

----------


## Արէա

Հորիզոնական։

----------


## Chuk

> Հորիզոնական։


Ուղղահայաց՝ մարմնի նկատմամբ։


Արշ, ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ երբ էդ միջավայրում ես՝ «աչքդ սովորում» ա։ Բայց անգամ բոլոր մերկերի մեջ, կախված քո «ճաշակից», ոմանց մերկությունը ավելի սեքսուալ պիտի լինի՝ մնացած բոլորի նկատմամբ, ասենք կախված կլորություններից, մաշկի պրկությունից, փայլից, կրծքի «նախընտրած» չափսից, հետույքի գծագրության ձևից, առնանդամի կառուցավածքից, մարմնի մարզված լինել-չլինելուց, ոտքերի սլացիկությունից կամ կարճությունից և այլն։

----------


## Արէա

> Ուղղահայաց՝ մարմնի նկատմամբ։


Պետք ա նշել, հակառակ դեպքում որպես հիմք ընդունվում ա տվյալ կետով անցնող, և տվյալ կետն ու երկրագնդի կենտրոնը միացնող ուղղին ուղղահայաց հարթությունը։

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ, ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ, որ երբ էդ միջավայրում ես՝ «աչքդ սովորում» ա։ Բայց անգամ բոլոր մերկերի մեջ, կախված քո «ճաշակից», ոմանց մերկությունը ավելի սեքսուալ պիտի լինի՝ մնացած բոլորի նկատմամբ, ասենք կախված կլորություններից, մաշկի պրկությունից, փայլից, կրծքի «նախընտրած» չափսից, հետույքի գծագրության ձևից, առնանդամի կառուցավածքից, մարմնի մարզված լինել-չլինելուց, ոտքերի սլացիկությունից կամ կարճությունից և այլն։


Հա, իհարկե  :Smile:  Մոտավորապես նույն ձևով, ոնց հագուստով մարդկանց դեպքում  :Smile:  
Ես նույնիսկ կասեի, որ երբ մարդը շորերով ա, էն թաքնված մասերի նկատմամբ նայողը շատ ավելի պոզիտիվ մտապատկեր ա ստեղծում, քան իրականությունն ա  :LOL:  Էդ հարցում բոլոր մարդիկ 100 տոկոսանոց օպտիմիստ են  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (23.12.2016), John (14.12.2016), Գաղթական (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

Շորերի ու զարդարանքների միջոցով "գրագետ" հագնված կինը շատ ավելի սեքսի է, գրավիչ է, քան նույն կինը մերկ վիճակում:
Կենդանեինի մեծ մասի մոտ որձին գրգռման տարբեր արտաքիր ազդակներ են կիրառվում /ասենք հոտերի արձակում/. իսկ մարդը քանի որ կորցրել է կամ չունի բնությունից ընձեռնված  գրգռման ազդակներ , մնացել է այն, որ կինը տղամարդուն գրգռում է գրագետ ձևով ընտրված  հագ ու կապով: 
Շարունակաբար մերկ  կինը մեկ ,երկու... և  տղամարդու համար դառնում է անհետաքրքիր սեքսի առումով:

----------

Գաղթական (14.12.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, իհարկե  Մոտավորապես նույն ձևով, ոնց հագուստով մարդկանց դեպքում  
> Ես նույնիսկ կասեի, որ երբ մարդը շորերով ա, էն թաքնված մասերի նկատմամբ նայողը շատ ավելի պոզիտիվ մտապատկեր ա ստեղծում, քան իրականությունն ա  Էդ հարցում բոլոր մարդիկ 100 տոկոսանոց օպտիմիստ են


Հա, ինտրիգն իհարկե կարևոր ֆակտր ա։

Բայց իմ ասածն էն ա,դու էլ կարծես համաձայն ես, որ անհնար ա սեռականության հարցը մոռանալ նուդիստական միջավայրում։ Անհնար ա դրանից կտրվել։ Նաև համոզված եմ,որ շատերի դեպքում էդ ապրելակերպն ընտրելը հենց էդ հանգամանքով ա պայմանավորված։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց իմ ասածն էն ա,դու էլ կարծես համաձայն ես, որ անհնար ա սեռականության հարցը մոռանալ նուդիստական միջավայրում։ Անհնար ա դրանից կտրվել։ Նաև համոզված եմ,որ շատերի դեպքում էդ ապրելակերպն ընտրելը հենց էդ հանգամանքով ա պայմանավորված։


Ես էլ կասեի որ ահագին շատ մարդիկ այդ ապրելակերպը ընտրում են մերկ մարմինը հենց ապասեքսուալացնելու համար։ Ու Արշակի ասած. իրականում այդ մերկությունը այնքան գրավիչ չի, ինչքան մեր պատկերացրածները հագուստով ծածկվածի մասին։ Ի դեպ ահագին շատ կանայք նատուրիզմով են տարվում և՛ մերկության, և՛ մարմնի բնական մազածածկության իմաստներով։

----------

Արշակ (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա, ինտրիգն իհարկե կարևոր ֆակտր ա։
> 
> Բայց իմ ասածն էն ա,դու էլ կարծես համաձայն ես, որ անհնար ա սեռականության հարցը մոռանալ նուդիստական միջավայրում։ Անհնար ա դրանից կտրվել։ Նաև համոզված եմ,որ շատերի դեպքում էդ ապրելակերպն ընտրելը հենց էդ հանգամանքով ա պայմանավորված։


Եթե նկատի ունես, որ ոչ նուդիստական միջավայրում սեռականության հարցը չենք մոռանում, հետևաբար ինչի պիտի նուդիստականում մոռանանք, համաձայն եմ: Եթե նկատի ունես, թե նուդիզմը ինքն իրանով սեռականության հարց ա մեջտեղ բերում, համաձայն չեմ։ Համաձայն եմ, որ շատերը հետաքրքրվում են նուդիզմով հենց սեքսուալ հետաքրքրվածության պատճառով։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա տենց հետաքրքրություն ունեցող մարդը որոշ ժամանակ նուդիստական միջավայրում հայտնվելով կհասկանա, որ նուդիզմից սեքսի թեման չի շատանում  :Jpit:  Այլ հարց ա, որ կոնկրետ համայնքը հենց սեքսի թեմայով նուդիստական «խմբակ» ստեղծի, բայց դե սեքսի թեմայով հավաքվողները սենց թե նենց հավաքվում են առանց նուդիզմի էլ։ 


Ի դեպ, քանի որ ահագին գրեցի էս թեմայով, համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ նենց չի որ մեծ փորձով նուդիզմի «էքպերտ» եմ, ու ոչ էլ նուդիզմի կոչ եմ անում։ Ոնց որ նախկինում նշել եմ, ուղղակի հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում նուդիզմին – դեմ չեմ ու եթե համապատասխան իրավիճակ լինի (ոնց որ վերը նշածս օրինակներում էր), չեմ խուսափի կամ նեղվի մերկությունից։ Ես իմ մերկությունից չեմ նեղվում, քանի դեռ շրջապատող մարդիկ չեն նեղվում իմ կամ իրանց մերկությունից։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ որևէ առանձնահատուկ հետաքրքրվածություն էլ չունեմ նուդիզմի անցնելու:

----------


## anslov

> Ի դեպ, էս թեմայով մի երկու դեպք պատմեմ․ 
> մի անգամ, ինչ–որ տեղ Եվրոպայում ընկերոջս հյուր էի գնացել, երեք ընկերներով էինք, ու էն ընկերս, որ մեզ հյուրընկալել ա, ինչ–որ պահի առաջարկում ա որպես հանգստանալու միջոց գնալ շոգեբաղնիք։ 
> Բայց ընկերս նախորոք զգուշացնում ա՝ էս երկրում սաունան ընդհանուր ա՝ աղջիկ–տղա նույն սենյակներում են լրիվ տկլոր նստում կամ տարբեր ջրային պրոցեդուրաներ ընդունում։


Կոնկրետ էն սաունան, որը ես հաճախում եմ հաճախ, այնտեղ արգելված է առանց լողազգեստի կամ առանց սրփիչով փաթաթվելու նստել սաունայում: 
Չնայած դրան լիքը մարդիկ կան, հիմնականում արևելա-եվրոպական կողմերից, որոնք զարգացած գեղցու համառությամբ իրենց էշի տեղ են դնում ու իրենց տկլոր քամակով նստում են ընդանուր նստարանի վրա որը հակահիգենիկ է: 
Մեկին  արդեն երրորդ անգամ հիշեցնում են պատին փակցված կանոնի մասին ...

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե նկատի ունես, որ ոչ նուդիստական միջավայրում սեռականության հարցը չենք մոռանում, հետևաբար ինչի պիտի նուդիստականում մոռանանք, համաձայն եմ: Եթե նկատի ունես, թե նուդիզմը ինքն իրանով սեռականության հարց ա մեջտեղ բերում, համաձայն չեմ։ Համաձայն եմ, որ շատերը հետաքրքրվում են նուդիզմով հենց սեքսուալ հետաքրքրվածության պատճառով։ Բայց ինձ թվում ա տենց հետաքրքրություն ունեցող մարդը որոշ ժամանակ նուդիստական միջավայրում հայտնվելով կհասկանա, որ նուդիզմից սեքսի թեման չի շատանում  Այլ հարց ա, որ կոնկրետ համայնքը հենց սեքսի թեմայով նուդիստական «խմբակ» ստեղծի, բայց դե սեքսի թեմայով հավաքվողները սենց թե նենց հավաքվում են առանց նուդիզմի էլ։ 
> 
> 
> Ի դեպ, քանի որ ահագին գրեցի էս թեմայով, համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ նենց չի որ մեծ փորձով նուդիզմի «էքպերտ» եմ, ու ոչ էլ նուդիզմի կոչ եմ անում։ Ոնց որ նախկինում նշել եմ, ուղղակի հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում նուդիզմին – դեմ չեմ ու եթե համապատասխան իրավիճակ լինի (ոնց որ վերը նշածս օրինակներում էր), չեմ խուսափի կամ նեղվի մերկությունից։ Ես իմ մերկությունից չեմ նեղվում, քանի դեռ շրջապատող մարդիկ չեն նեղվում իմ կամ իրանց մերկությունից։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ որևէ առանձնահատուկ հետաքրքրվածություն էլ չունեմ նուդիզմի անցնելու:


Չէ, նկատի չունեի, որ նուդիզմն իբքն իրանով սեռականության հարց ա բերում, ասում էի, որ ոչ մի կերպ չի ժխտում սեռականությանը։

Էս թեմայում իմ առաջին գրառման մեջ ասել էի, որ կուզեի չամաչել նման միջավայրում։ Ավելացնեմ դրան, որ իմ համար նուդիզմը սիրուն ապրելակերպ ա, որի կրողը կուզեի լինել ու կուզեի բոլորը լինեն։ Բայց ոնց բոլորը, տենց էլ ես չեմ լինի։ Էս ասում եմ, որ պարզ լինի, որ գրածներս հականուդիստական չեն։

Ու հա, նաև համաձայն եմ, որ սեռականության մտքով նման միջաբայր մտնողը կամ որոշ ժամանակ հետո դուրս ա գալու էդ միջավայրից, կամ էլ դառնա միջավայրի մասնիկը՝ սեռականության հարցը երկրորդ պլան մղելով։


Բայց դե նաև կա փաստ, որ շատ նուդիստական ափերում նկատվում ա սեռաքաղց տղամարդկանց հոսք։ Էդ մասին էս թեմայում կարծեմ Ռուֆն էլ ա գրել։ Եթե դու եղել ես փոքրիկ համայնքային գողտրիկ նուդիստական ափում, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամենուր տենց սիրուն, մարդկային ու մաքուր ա։

----------

Apsara (23.12.2016), Արշակ (14.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, նկատի չունեի, որ նուդիզմն իբքն իրանով սեռականության հարց ա բերում, ասում էի, որ ոչ մի կերպ չի ժխտում սեռականությանը։
> 
> Էս թեմայում իմ առաջին գրառման մեջ ասել էի, որ կուզեի չամաչել նման միջավայրում։ Ավելացնեմ դրան, որ իմ համար նուդիզմը սիրուն ապրելակերպ ա, որի կրողը կուզեի լինել ու կուզեի բոլորը լինեն։ Բայց ոնց բոլորը, տենց էլ ես չեմ լինի։ Էս ասում եմ, որ պարզ լինի, որ գրածներս հականուդիստական չեն։
> 
> Ու հա, նաև համաձայն եմ, որ սեռականության մտքով նման միջաբայր մտնողը կամ որոշ ժամանակ հետո դուրս ա գալու էդ միջավայրից, կամ էլ դառնա միջավայրի մասնիկը՝ սեռականության հարցը երկրորդ պլան մղելով։
> 
> 
> Բայց դե նաև կա փաստ, որ շատ նուդիստական ափերում նկատվում ա սեռաքաղց տղամարդկանց հոսք։ Էդ մասին էս թեմայում կարծեմ Ռուֆն էլ ա գրել։ Եթե դու եղել ես փոքրիկ համայնքային գողտրիկ նուդիստական ափում, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամենուր տենց սիրուն, մարդկային ու մաքուր ա։


Արտ, ասածներիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու ինքս էլ Ռուֆուսի նկարագրած անդուր երևույթներով նուդիստական լողափ չէի գնա։ Հենց էդ պատճառով էլ մանրամասն նկարագրել էի իմ տեսած նուդիստական լողափը‎։

----------

Apsara (23.12.2016), Chuk (14.12.2016)

----------


## anslov

> Ոստիկանությունից ոչ թե թույլատվություն է հայցվում, այլ իրենք ուղղակի տեղեկացվում են սրա մասին։ Իհարկե ձերբակալվելու հնարավորություն էլ կա, բայց դե «քաղաքացիական անհնազանդությունը» միշտ էլ հղի է այդ վտանգով։ Իսկ այդ օրենքը հաստատ արժանի է նրան, որ իրեն չհնազանդվեն գոնե տարին մի կես ժամով, չնայած իհարկե դա չէ սկզբնապատճառը նատուրիզմի։


Երևանում շատ հավես տեղ մի կա նատուլաիլիզացվելու:
Թոխմախի լճի ափին:
Հիանալի լիճ է, ու բացի էտ էլ  աշխահագրական տեղանքը  շատ  հարմար է տկլոր հեծանիվ քշելու համար:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ Սոֆիա Վոգելը հետաքրքիր շարք է ստեղծել առօրյա սովորական զբաղմունքով մարդկանց՝ շորերով և մերկ։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր շարք է և ուղերձ՝ http://www.withandwithout.de/galerie.htm

Մեկ այլ գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ (աչքիս սա «բրիտանացի գիտնականների» նման այլախոսություն է դառնում)՝ Սեբաստիան Կեմպան, ունի մի շարք՝ մարդկանց իրենց մասնագիտական շորերով և մերկ։ Ընդ որում նույն դիրքում կանգնած։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց արտաքինի մեր վիզուլ ընկալումները համեմատել հանգված և մերկ վիճակներում՝ http://www.naked-people.de/people/

----------

boooooooom (27.05.2017), Chuk (28.05.2017), Glück (28.05.2017), Աթեիստ (27.05.2017), Արէա (27.05.2017), Գաղթական (27.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ Սոֆիա Վոգելը հետաքրքիր շարք է ստեղծել առօրյա սովորական զբաղմունքով մարդկանց՝ շորերով և մերկ։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր շարք է և ուղերձ՝ http://www.withandwithout.de/galerie.htm
> 
> Մեկ այլ գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ (աչքիս սա «բրիտանացի գիտնականների» նման այլախոսություն է դառնում)՝ Սեբաստիան Կեմպան, ունի մի շարք՝ մարդկանց իրենց մասնագիտական շորերով և մերկ։ Ընդ որում նույն դիրքում կանգնած։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց արտաքինի մեր վիզուլ ընկալումները համեմատել հանգված և մերկ վիճակներում՝ http://www.naked-people.de/people/


Սաղ հեչ, ինձ ուրիշ հարց հետաքրքրեց  :LOL:  Էս Գերմանիայում սաղ տղամարդիկ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշու՞մ են  :LOL:

----------

ivy (28.05.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ Սոֆիա Վոգելը հետաքրքիր շարք է ստեղծել առօրյա սովորական զբաղմունքով մարդկանց՝ շորերով և մերկ։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր շարք է և ուղերձ՝ http://www.withandwithout.de/galerie.htm
> 
> Մեկ այլ գերմանացի լուսանկարիչ (աչքիս սա «բրիտանացի գիտնականների» նման այլախոսություն է դառնում)՝ Սեբաստիան Կեմպան, ունի մի շարք՝ մարդկանց իրենց մասնագիտական շորերով և մերկ։ Ընդ որում նույն դիրքում կանգնած։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր է մարդկանց արտաքինի մեր վիզուլ ընկալումները համեմատել հանգված և մերկ վիճակներում՝ http://www.naked-people.de/people/


Մի տեսակ անտինուդիստական էր  :Jpit: 

Սրանցից շատերին շորերով տեսնելուց առանց շորերի ավելի սիրուն ես պատկերացնում: Ամեն դեպքում, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, շորը ֆանտազիա ա զարգացնում  :Jpit:

----------

erexa (30.05.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Սաղ հեչ, ինձ ուրիշ հարց հետաքրքրեց  Էս Գերմանիայում սաղ տղամարդիկ ցայլքի մազերը թրաշու՞մ են


Իբր թե բոլոր կանայք են թրաշում  :Smile: 
Որպես ջիմ գնացող ու լոգարանից դուրս եկող լիքը տկլոր կին տեսնող մարդ, ասեմ, որ չկա տենց բան  :Beee: 

Իրենց դզել-փչել են ֆոտոսեսիայից առաջ. հլը Չուկն էլ չի հավանում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Իբր թե բոլոր կանայք են թրաշում 
> Որպես ջիմ գնացող ու լոգարանից դուրս եկող լիքը տկլոր կին տեսնող մարդ, ասեմ, որ չկա տենց բան 
> 
> Իրենց դզել-փչել են ֆոտոսեսիայից առաջ. հլը Չուկն էլ չի հավանում


Ո՞վ ասեց, թե չեմ հավանում  :Jpit: 
Ուղղակի շորով ավելին ես պատկերացնում  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իբր թե բոլոր կանայք են թրաշում 
> Որպես ջիմ գնացող ու լոգարանից դուրս եկող լիքը տկլոր կին տեսնող մարդ, ասեմ, որ չկա տենց բան 
> 
> Իրենց դզել-փչել են ֆոտոսեսիայից առաջ. հլը Չուկն էլ չի հավանում


Դե կանանց դեպքում իբր ավելի տարածված բան ա, որ թրաշում են, բայց տղամարդկանցը մի տեսակ բացեց  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Գուցե նախագծի պայմանների մեջ է մտել, որ բոլորը սենց անմազ լինեն, որ ասենք մերկությունն ավելի լավ երևա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուցե նախագծի պայմանների մեջ է մտել, որ բոլորը սենց անմազ լինեն, որ ասենք մերկությունն ավելի լավ երևա


Հա բայց տղամարդկանցից մի քանիսը ցայլքի մազերը թրաշել էին, մնացած մարմնինը՝ չէ, ու ահավոր խնդալու պատկեր էր ։D Ուֆ աման է, խալխի մազերի խնամքի մեջ եմ խորացել:

----------

ivy (28.05.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որպես ջիմ գնացող ու լոգարանից դուրս եկող լիքը տկլոր կին տեսնող մարդ, ասեմ, որ չկա տենց բան


բայց ով ասեց, որ բոլոր տղամարդկանցա անմազությունը դուր գալիս ))))))


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------


## Արէա

Տղամարդը բայց ինչ տգեղ էակ ա։ 
Կանայք ոնց էլ սիրում են։

----------

erexa (30.05.2017), Աթեիստ (28.05.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Տղամարդը բայց ինչ տգեղ էակ ա։ 
> Կանայք ոնց էլ սիրում են։


Էդքան վստահ մի եղիր։ Բնության մեջ որձը էգից գեղեցիկա :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Տղամարդը բայց ինչ տգեղ էակ ա։ 
> Կանայք ոնց էլ սիրում են։


Դու էլ հո չասեցիր ։))
Տղամարդու մարմինն էլ ա սիրուն, կնոջն էլ։
Ընդհանրապես մարմինը շատ հետաքրքիր (ու գրավիչ) օբյեկտ ա` անկախ սեռից ։)

----------

boooooooom (29.05.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (28.05.2017), Հայկօ (29.05.2017), մարդագայլուկ (28.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2017)

----------

